# Women's Hunting boots



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I wear the Lacrosse Alpha Burley and love them! They are rubber boots so they don't leave any scent behind. I like them because the sole is actually made like an athletic shoe. They are so comfortable. The only down fall is that they can be pretty hot in the summer and spring. I am from south Georgia and our archery season begins when the temps are still in the low 90's - mid 80's, so they can get pretty hot. I still wear mine though.

Mine are not insulated like the ones in the link below. I paid $129 for them 2 years ago and they are still in great shape. We tread through the swamps all the time and through woods and fields hunting and they have held up great.

Here they are:http://www.shoebuy.com/lacrosse-alphaburly-sport-insulated-18-800gm/272146/584287


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well here is another one of my stories...lol

I have some alpha burleys that were great until all the felt got wore off the inside right where my heels go...long story short....we hunted Saturday and I wore them becuase it was supposed to rain...which it did....my feet didn't get wet but I have two huge blisters that I am dealing with now. I am tempted to throw the boots away, they really made me mad..lol

I got a pair of Danner Pronghorns last year and absolutely love them. They are comfortable from the start and didn't need to be broken in. I will wear these from now on. The Danners are a tad expensive but you do get what you pay for. I have learned this finally and won't skimp on equipment anymore.

Good luck in your quest!!


----------



## ksgirlbowhunts (Sep 10, 2009)

I've heard Danner Pronghorns are awesome. That is the next pair that I am going to buy.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Check out the Cabela's speed hunter boot. I need a new pair now, I have had mine for 8 yrs or so.. They are a midtop boot 8", light weight 3.2# a pair but water proof. And fit and wear like a athletic shoe... And not bad price for long lastin boot.. $99.99..

www.cabelas.com/link-12/product/0020767811948a.shtml 
and here is the speed hunter 2, I am wantin a pair of these next 
www.cabelas.com/p-0042975.shtml


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

I have heard awesome things about the danner pronghorn but I wear a 6 1/2 so I cn't find anywhere so that I can try them on. I bought a pair of leather hi-tek boots and I love them but after 2 years I need a new pair:sad: Needless to say I will be watching this thread closely because I really want to know too!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I absolutely LOVE my Muck Books! They are lightweight, durable, comfortable and waterproof! I can walk for hours in them.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

nikkifay said:


> I have heard awesome things about the danner pronghorn but I wear a 6 1/2 so I cn't find anywhere so that I can try them on. I bought a pair of leather hi-tek boots and I love them but after 2 years I need a new pair:sad: Needless to say I will be watching this thread closely because I really want to know too!


They are making the pronghorns in womens sizing now, you might want to check that out!!


----------



## bree (Aug 16, 2009)

I wear MuckBoots. They are called Woody.............."Something", I don't really remember exactly what the name is. I love them, i love duck hunting and in 11 degree weather, standing in shallow water, my feet get a little chilly sometimes, but never cold enough that im willing to go to the truck. They arent womens size but I can wear heavy socks and not have my feet feeling crammed in. Also, they make those foot insert warmers that fit perfectly, and work wonderfully. My next boot, will be another Muck Boot. I have had them for almost 3 years, and am nowhere near needing a new pair. they r tough.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I can't use a rubber boot. In the west most of our hunting is spot and stalk. We don’t do a lot of tree stand hunting. I sometimes hunt in some rugged areas, especially for chucker. I need something that is durable with really good ankle support. I have considered the Danner pronghorns but they are on the pricy side. If they hold up them I do not mind spending the money. For those that have them did you order your true size or did you have to order them smaller or larger? Has anyone tried the Irish Setter Lady Hawks? They look comfortable. 

Kimmiedawn, I currently have the Cabela’s Speed Hunter and after loving them for the first couple years the last few times I have gone out they are giving me blisters. Just not as comfortable any more.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is the link to the womens sizes

http://www.danner.com/category/hunting+boots/women&rsquo-s.do

I bought the mens in an 8 and it fits perfect. I know tnarcherychic has a pair also and she has the womens so she can give her evaluation of hers.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Another vote for the Danners!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

thedogmother said:


> Kimmiedawn, I currently have the Cabela’s Speed Hunter and after loving them for the first couple years the last few times I have gone out they are giving me blisters. Just not as comfortable any more.


LOL that is why I said I need new ones.. They are a good boot for the price, and you get 2 or 3 seasons out of em.. Then time for new ones.. I have the problem of havin big feet so I cant wear womens boots have to get mens.. And I dont like realy tall boots. 6-8 or 9" is perfect for me.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks all for your feedback. I have decided to get the Danners. A little $$ but sounds like they will last for years and are comfortable. You gals that can fit into a mens boot are so lucky. You have such a wide option of boots. :greenwithenvy: I have small feet. I wear a 5 in youths.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

thedogmother said:


> Thanks all for your feedback. I have decided to get the Danners. A little $$ but sounds like they will last for years and are comfortable. You gals that can fit into a mens boot are so lucky. You have such a wide option of boots. :greenwithenvy: I have small feet. I wear a 5 in youths.


wow little feet, I have a friend here that wears a 4 in youth boots.. I wear an 8 in mens and 10 in ladies..


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

thedogmother said:


> Thanks all for your feedback. I have decided to get the Danners. A little $$ but sounds like they will last for years and are comfortable. You gals that can fit into a mens boot are so lucky. You have such a wide option of boots. :greenwithenvy: I have small feet. I wear a 5 in youths.


I wear the same size. You will be very happy with the danners!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey Farmgirl

Do you have a pair of Danner's? If so, what size did you buy. Sounds like we have the same size foot. I don't know if I should get a 6 or 6.5.


----------



## suszq (Jan 30, 2009)

hogdgz said:


> I wear the Lacrosse Alpha Burley and love them! They are rubber boots so they don't leave any scent behind. I like them because the sole is actually made like an athletic shoe. They are so comfortable. The only down fall is that they can be pretty hot in the summer and spring. I am from south Georgia and our archery season begins when the temps are still in the low 90's - mid 80's, so they can get pretty hot. I still wear mine though.
> 
> Mine are not insulated like the ones in the link below. I paid $129 for them 2 years ago and they are still in great shape. We tread through the swamps all the time and through woods and fields hunting and they have held up great.
> 
> Here they are:http://www.shoebuy.com/lacrosse-alphaburly-sport-insulated-18-800gm/272146/584287



I wear the insulated alphaburly boots and absolutely love them!!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

thedogmother said:


> Hey Farmgirl
> 
> Do you have a pair of Danner's? If so, what size did you buy. Sounds like we have the same size foot. I don't know if I should get a 6 or 6.5.


I will look when I get home and let you know. If you are getting the 1000 gram thinsulate ones go bigger. I know that I had to get a bigger size with the added insulation. I also have fat feet, think duck like! But I can't swim worth a darn! I'll get back with you.


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

Muck boots are my favorites. I have their warm and cold weather boots. I can't imagine wearing anything else


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

I need some good hunting boots too. All i have right now is a pair of waterproof Columbia hiking boots. They work pretty good, and keep me warm with good socks, but i want taller ones. I'd love to have some Danner's but there is NO WAY i'm getting Danners before hubby does! LOL!


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

So I looked long and hard for my boots, being I am a baby- Must be comfortable and warm! Also a cheap-skate 
I tried the lady hawks, and the few minutes in the store & they were not comfortable enough- IMO. 
I ended up going with Georgia's... I LOVE them!! They are the Sport & Trail with thinsulate 600, they are waterproof, and I only paid about $80 bucks. I have hiked miles in them, and love them, never an ache in my feet since day 1. They don't really even have a 'break in' time. I also have basically the same pair, just with no thinsulate for the summers, and on my hunt last weekend, the feet were great.
Oh, ya.. I got them at Sportsmans.
Good luck on your search.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi all

Thanks all for your imput. I ordered the Danners and according to the tracking # they should arrive today. Lets hope I ordered the correct size. I hate not being able to try them on. I leave on my Idaho hunt next Thursday so if they do not fit I will have to order another pair and pay for next day shipping then return the ones that don't fit.


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

Where in ID are you hunting?



thedogmother said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks all for your imput. I ordered the Danners and according to the tracking # they should arrive today. Lets hope I ordered the correct size. I hate not being able to try them on. I leave on my Idaho hunt next Thursday so if they do not fit I will have to order another pair and pay for next day shipping then return the ones that don't fit.


And i stand corrected. I CAN go get Danners because hubby DOES have some already! Apparently i missed the part where he spent $200 bucks on boots! lol!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

MommaTurbo said:


> Where in ID are you hunting?
> 
> 
> 
> And i stand corrected. I CAN go get Danners because hubby DOES have some already! Apparently i missed the part where he spent $200 bucks on boots! lol!


There ya go!!! As I was prowling last night I found a pair of boots the hubby has gotten hisself that I didnt' know about. So now I don't feel so bad about the new bow I am fixing to get!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I am wearing the Lacrosse and I was surprised how comfortable they were. They kept my feet dry and warm in 7 degree weather last year!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

My lacrosse were great until the felt lining that is behind my heal wore through on both boots and left a ginormous blister on both feet. Those boots are retired!!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

> Where in ID are you hunting?


We are hunting near Salmon, ID


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

thedogmother said:


> We are hunting near Salmon, ID


Just up the road from me! I'm about an hour south of Pocatello. Is there an archery hunt open up there still?


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Got my boots yesterday and wore them around the house. So far I love them and they seem real comfortable. Will let you know how they hold up on my trip.




> Just up the road from me! I'm about an hour south of Pocatello. Is there an archery hunt open up there still?


No I have a general tag but will use archery equipment. I am a bit of a bow snob and determined to get one with my bow. I will probably pull the (borrowed) rifle out on the last day so I don't waste my money that I spent on the tag but my goal is with a bow. All my big game animals so far have all been killed with a bow and I hope when I come back from this trip that is still true.


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

ksbabe said:


> I am wearing the Lacrosse and I was surprised how comfortable they were. They kept my feet dry and warm in 7 degree weather last year!


What style do you have. I'm trying to find my daughter some good warm boots. Up here in Wisconsin the temps can get anywhere from the teens to single digits in Nov. She needs more then the youth boots sold at stores.


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm from WI. Just bought the new muck boots for women at Cabellas in Rogers, MN a couple weeks ago. So far, they are very comfortable and warm. We'll have to wait and see how the do in the colder weather we have here.

Danner Pronghorns are great too. They make them in women's sizes now.

Alpha Burley's didn't fit quite right to my foot. They seemed to slip on the heel.


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

SconiGirl said:


> I'm from WI. Just bought the new muck boots for women at Cabellas in Rogers, MN a couple weeks ago. So far, they are very comfortable and warm. We'll have to wait and see how the do in the colder weather we have here.
> 
> Danner Pronghorns are great too. They make them in women's sizes now.
> 
> Alpha Burley's didn't fit quite right to my foot. They seemed to slip on the heel.


Thanks much. My daughter loves to hunt the rut but the cold weather gets her. May have to check out the Muck Boots. I know years back when I spent over $150 for boots I knew they would last for a while. They have been nice so I guess she is worth the money. Will be nice to know her tootsies will be toasty.


----------

